# Training for the older guy



## stonetag (Feb 23, 2014)

So you forty something's, and into your fifty something's, what changes have you made to your training routine that takes into consideration your age? 20's and 30's...Pfft! I know in my early forties not too much really changed, my desire to train was fading some, and lack of intensity was noticeable. I would start a new cycle and it seems like a fire was lit under my ass, and with a 4 mo. cycle I was good to go for at least a year as far as desire and intensity are concerned. As I closed in on fifty and now past, I knew that I had to change some old training habits, these would be some of the major ones that I tweaked.
1- 45 min. workout with as much intensity as possible, longer if cardio involved, I guess I need to start doing cardio before it can be involved lol.
2- Try like hell to eat smaller meals throughout the day, instead of pigging out a couple times a day.
3- Approach water intake in a different way, saying I will drink a gallon a day and doing it consistently is fuking ridiculous, never happens, I work 10 hr. days I set my watch to alarm every hr. and I drink about 12 oz., that I can do. 
4- Keep cycles simple, a couple compounds for around 12 weeks, followed with excellent PCT and realistic off times.
5- Heavy lifting! This I am struggling with the most, I can't comprehend such a notion! Some of you may recall a post I wrote about trying to break some personnel records once more before I give in to a lighter routine? maybe, maybe not. Well I'm averaging fifteen pounds from achieving these with my bench being the closest with ten pounds shy of 420. Things are starting to hurt! That's it brothers! I'm tapering slowly back down to manageable poundage's. I have had a great 30 year or so lifting lifestyle, and to carry that lifestyle the rest of my life, I need to recognize the signs (and I have) that my body is giving me.


Any of you long lifting brothers have any other suggestions a fellow might use? And if you are a lifer or just starting out in the iron game, you gotta love it! haha


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 23, 2014)

I screwed around in the gym in my early 20's but was just a stupid kid, then life happened I was out for a long time.  I didn't really start training seriously until I was about 40, so I can't really say I've changed anything as I've gotten older.  For me, the lessons I've learned the hard way are always do a warm up set, I usually do a set of 10 at about half weight just to get the joints lubricated, and then I try not to lift anything I cannot get 3 sets of 10 with.  Anything heavier is too hard on my joints.  I feel it the next day, there's good muscle soreness, and then there's the bad joint and ligament pain that can take months to heal.  I'm not a PL, and I never will be.  I would love to put up some big numbers, just for ego, but I'd love to keep working out injury free even more.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok StoneTag some of the biggest strongest "old men" I know are my father, my uncle and a retired Pro Wrestler and part time ref (all in their 60s uncle is 69).  On the iron-They all do a watered down version of their routine back in the day.  They also swear by hitting every body part everyday (only a 40 minute work out) during the summer taking 2 days off.  Don't cheat yourself of rest.  Keep those muscles guessing what your going to do next.  Each of them still have a 300 lb bench any day of the week.

Cardio-  riding mountain bikes, Jumping  rope,  sprinting  hills and Boxing.  Easier on the knees and better for the heart.  BTW all were farmers and Marines.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 23, 2014)

I didn't really start lifting till I was 37 and now 4 years later I am still using 5/3/1. It's simple and I like the progression. As long as I can do 1 more rep this week I'm stronger than I was last week. 
As far as my diet goes I will say that getting on the Helios train was the best thing I ever did.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 23, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I didn't really start lifting till I was 37 and now 4 years later I am still using 5/3/1. It's simple and I like the progression. As long as I can do 1 more rep this week I'm stronger than I was last week.
> As far as my diet goes I will say that getting on the Helios train was the best thing I ever did.


I think I need to take a good look at the 5/3/1, honestly bro, I have never looked into it, but then I'm as stubborn as a mule.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 23, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Ok StoneTag some of the biggest strongest "old men" I know are my father, my uncle and a retired Pro Wrestler and part time ref (all in their 60s uncle is 69).  On the iron-They all do a watered down version of their routine back in the day.  They also swear by hitting every body part everyday (only a 40 minute work out) during the summer taking 2 days off.  Don't cheat yourself of rest.  Keep those muscles guessing what your going to do next.  Each of them still have a 300 lb bench any day of the week.
> 
> Cardio-  riding mountain bikes, Jumping  rope,  sprinting  hills and Boxing.  Easier on the knees and better for the heart.  BTW all were farmers and Marines.
> 
> ...


BGH, how long was your uncle a pro wrestler? That's a brutal game to be in between all the wrasslin' and traveling.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 23, 2014)

Stone, I'm 40 and I didn't get serious about training until about 2 years ago. I go pretty heavy, but keep my time in the to about 35-45 minutes, 3 or 4 times a week. Short but intense. But my knees are in rough shape from hockey and ironworking so leg days suck balls. Plus, I get a good 8 hours every night, like BGH said, us older dudes need our rest.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 23, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Stone, I'm 40 and I didn't get serious about training until about 2 years ago. I go pretty heavy, but keep my time in the to about 35-45 minutes, 3 or 4 times a week. Short but intense. But my knees are in rough shape from hockey and ironworking so leg days suck balls. Plus, I get a good 8 hours every night, like BGH said, us older dudes need our rest.



Bang-on, Assassin32. Get in, do work, get out. 45 mins max and I personally am finding I'm more productive when I keep it a 3x per week and then incorporate some light cardio on weekends (walking the dogs, etc). 

x2 on the Need for Sleep. 8 hours min for me. Getting Old is no job for the inexperienced


----------



## stonetag (Feb 23, 2014)

You brothers have it down! keep the training short and beastly, and as you already know, gains will come! the good kind that sticks around. Marathon training sessions for us fellers is counter productive.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, I'm kind of the opposite of you guys, I move slow at the gym.  I take little breaks between sets.  My first 4 big lifts, flat bench, decline, incline, and shoulder I average about 1 set every 5 minutes, that takes me about an hour, then I spend about on hour on everything else, so I'm usually in for about 2 hours, plus hot tub time.  I try to hit it 3X week.

Oh, and sleep, lots of sleep.  You guys heard of this new thing called a nap?  I just heard about it, greatest thing ever.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 24, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Wow, I'm kind of the opposite of you guys, I move slow at the gym.  I take little breaks between sets.  My first 4 big lifts, flat bench, decline, incline, and shoulder I average about 1 set every 5 minutes, that takes me about an hour, then I spend about on hour on everything else, so I'm usually in for about 2 hours, plus hot tub time.  I try to hit it 3X week.
> 
> Oh, and sleep, lots of sleep.  You guys heard of this new thing called a nap?  I just heard about it, greatest thing ever.


What is this "nap" you speak of amigo? If it is indeed the greatest thing ever I must have one!


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 24, 2014)

OMG, they are the best, I think I'll go take one right now.  You gotta try it, but be warned, they seem pretty addictive, every day I seem to want a little more.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 24, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Wow, I'm kind of the opposite of you guys, I move slow at the gym.  I take little breaks between sets.  My first 4 big lifts, flat bench, decline, incline, and shoulder I average about 1 set every 5 minutes, that takes me about an hour, then I spend about on hour on everything else, so I'm usually in for about 2 hours, plus hot tub time.  I try to hit it 3X week.
> 
> Oh, and sleep, lots of sleep.  You guys heard of this new thing called a nap?  I just heard about it, greatest thing ever.


Holy shit Rump that's along time at the gym. Do you really like decline? The few times I've done them I've don't get anything out of it. For me, it seems like a waste of time. How many different exercises do you do on chest day, bud?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Holy shit Rump that's along time at the gym. Do you really like decline? The few times I've done them I've don't get anything out of it. For me, it seems like a waste of time. How many different exercises do you do on chest day, bud?



I don't like decline for a few reasons personally:

1) you have a reduced ROM so you're decreasing the amount of work done relative to bar travel

2) it's not the safest lift, if you miss your sternum on the way down what's where's the next place it could land? Right on your throat. 

3) people say they do decline bench bc it works the "lower pec". Ok....so do dips while involving more muscle groups, in a safer manner, while requiring more balance and coordination, and stimulates more CNS activity.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I don't like decline for a few reasons personally:
> 
> 1) you have a reduced ROM so you're decreasing the amount of work done relative to bar travel
> 
> ...


I absolutely love weighted dips, one of my favorite exercices. Totally agree with you on decline.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I absolutely love weighted dips, one of my favorite exercices. Totally agree with you on decline.



I went to Home Depot and picked up some chain rated for around 400-500lbs, got a carabiner rated for similar weight, and use that instead of a belt. I get looks at my gym when I pull the chain out lol. Maybe I just need a new gym


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 24, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Holy shit Rump that's along time at the gym. Do you really like decline? The few times I've done them I've don't get anything out of it. For me, it seems like a waste of time. How many different exercises do you do on chest day, bud?



I do like De's, my De strength is actually a little better than flat, at least if I do them first.  My first big three are flat, D and In, then either DB shoulder press or a machine.  The rest goes a lot faster.  I move to machines for flys and read delt, Then cable lat pull downs.  I've been having problems with one elbow but it's slowly improving so I'm starting to add in more Bi and Tri work.  I do a mix of cable, DB or machine depending on how I'm feeling.  After that I'll through in what ever I'm in the mood for or have energy left to do, DB shurgs or what ever


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I went to Home Depot and picked up some chain rated for around 400-500lbs, got a carabiner rated for similar weight, and use that instead of a belt. I get looks at my gym when I pull the chain out lol. Maybe I just need a new gym



Doc, are you sure the chain is why you get looks?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I do like De's, my De strength is actually a little better than flat, at least if I do them first.  My first big three are flat, D and In, then either DB shoulder press or a machine.  The rest goes a lot faster.  I move to machines for flys and read delt, Then cable lat pull downs.  I've been having problems with one elbow but it's slowly improving so I'm starting to add in more Bi and Tri work.  I do a mix of cable, DB or machine depending on how I'm feeling.  After that I'll through in what ever I'm in the mood for or have energy left to do, DB shurgs or what ever



Decline strength is higher due to shorter ROM. The less the bar travels the more weight you can move. 



Rumpy said:


> Doc, are you sure the chain is why you get looks?



It could've been bc I wore my link spandex but not likely.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 24, 2014)

Actually, I think my decline is higher because I've been doing BB declines for years, I had been doing flat and In mostly on machines and have only recently switched to BB exclusively.

IDK Doc, I get a LOT of strangle looks at my gym, but I never carry chain around.  I do wear a lot of spandex though.  Actually I mean I wear very little spandex, frequently.


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 24, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Actually, I think my decline is higher because I've been doing BB declines for years, I had been doing flat and In mostly on machines and have only recently switched to BB exclusively.
> 
> IDK Doc, I get a LOT of strangle looks at my gym, but I never carry chain around.  I do wear a lot of spandex though.  Actually I mean I wear very little spandex, frequently.



Pix?.......


----------



## stonetag (Feb 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I don't like decline for a few reasons personally:
> 
> 1) you have a reduced ROM so you're decreasing the amount of work done relative to bar travel
> 
> ...


Decline was always included in our workouts in college for football, It may be just a lift I have been used to doing over the years.


----------

